# Would the Mavs win the NBA title if...



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Their opening day roster was...

PG Steve Nash
SG Michael Finley
SF Latrell Sprewell
PF Dirk Nowitzski
C Raef Lafrentz
-----------------------------------
Rod Strickland/Steve Logan 
Eduardo Najera/Adrian Griffin
Lee Nailon/Shandon Anderson
Popeye Jones/Eric Dampier
Kurt Thomas/Evan Eschmeyer

Where would they finish in the west if you don't think they would win it all?


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> Their opening day roster was...
> 
> PG Steve Nash
> ...


My guess is that Nowitzki would start at SF, Thomas would start at PF, Dampier would be a backup C (not a backup PF), Spree would be a backup SG/SF.

As you know, RollWithEm, that's the Mavs team that I proposed in an earlier post today. And I think it's TOTALLY REALISTIC. Mark Cuban will be INCREDIBLY ACTIVE and AGGRESSIVE over the next few weeks, BELIEVE IT.

That team might have chemistry problems--Spree and Thomas are looking at 20-25 minutes/game, Nailon and Strickland less than 20 each, while Logan, Najera, and Anderson are looking at no PT at all. But having "too much talent" is a pretty good problem to have, and if yr team is winning 60 ballgames, nobody complains.

I mean, get a load of this team's second unit:

PG Rod Strickland
SG Latrell Sprewell
SF Lee Nailon
PF Popeye Jones
C Erick Dampier

Jesus H.!

If that trade happens, well, yeah, Dallas will be tough to beat this year. In FACT, I'm going to go against the grain here. Everybody out there is expecting an L.A.-Sacramento Western Conference Finals rematch. You know what I think is going to happen? I think we're going to see a San Antonio-Dallas Western Conference Finals instead! The Spurs are looking much better--Emmanuel Ginobili gives the team the second scoring option it has lacked recently, Tony Parker should be a year wiser (he's not even 21 years old, fellas), Speedy Claxton is a MAJOR upgrade over Antonio Daniels off the bench; hell, even Kevin Willis will help!

Who wins a San Antonio-Dallas Western Conference Finals? TOUGH CALL. I'll go with San Antonio, my pick to win it all this season. Spurs over Nets in five games. Smell you later, Lakers Dynasty. And the Kings, well, I honestly think they blew their best shot at a title in June. If they couldn't win it all with that team, it's never gonna happen.


----------

